# Behind the Scenes at The Huntington



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

I was lucky enough to get a tour behind the scenes at The Huntington Orchid House. There were a few orchids in bloom at this time, but not a lot. I will try going back again in the future when more is in bloom. Not the best pics just a cell phone, but at least you can see what was there.


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

For those who don't already know this is a pic of Brandon Tam. These pics are from the greenhous that he takes care of. He has assistance of course, but it is his charge. They say they have about 900 species and over 2,000 hybrids there at The Huntington.


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

Their collection is grown on well water I think about 300 TDS. Last year the wells went dry and they had to go with straight tap water about 700 TDS. They do not use RO at all.


----------



## JAB (May 28, 2017)

WOW! Very nice! Thank you. 
End of first page a thaianum?


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

JAB said:


> WOW! Very nice! Thank you.
> End of first page a thaianum?



Possibly. I didn't actually pull and tags and look at them because that is really a no no there. People do that and mess up their orchids and tropical plants. 

Because they are not a production facility all the orchids next to each other are not necessarily the same. There are a lot of just a few types.


I'm luck enough to have about a dozen from them in my collection.:clap:


----------



## AdamD (May 28, 2017)

Not a lot in bloom?! That'd be enough for me! Lol. Thanks for the virtual tour, much appreciated


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

Imagine when a lot of the collections is going off. This is just a small amount.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2017)

There are no thaianum??? That is amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tour. I only wish you could have included names, but I understand about not pulling tags.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2017)

That sandy hybrid is nice! Do you remember what it is?


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks for the tour. I only wish you could have included names, but I understand about not pulling tags.



You're welcome. Yeah, sorry.



If you ever come to LA you have to check it out yourself.


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> That sandy hybrid is nice! Do you remember what it is?



No. Next time I'll have to look closer. Brandon wasn't there at the time I was. So the person who gave us a tour was not really an orchid person. He takes care of the tropicals. He spend 1.5 hours in his greenhouse and gave us 20 minutes in the orchid house. He said orchids get too much publicity.

I'll go back again.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2017)

coronacars said:


> You're welcome. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever come to LA you have to check it out yourself.



Many years ago, my husband and I visited the Huntington Library. He to do research and I to wander the beautiful grounds. That was before I got into orchids - I don't even know if they had an orchid collection then. But if I ever get there again, I will!


----------



## coronacars (May 28, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Many years ago, my husband and I visited the Huntington Library. He to do research and I to wander the beautiful grounds. That was before I got into orchids - I don't even know if they had an orchid collection then. But if I ever get there again, I will!




They have always had orchids. But in I think 2010 or so they were given the collection of S. Robert Weltz after he passed. He was from Santa Barbra, had a seat on the stock exchange and collected primarily Paphs. That was somewhere around 5,000 orchids. His orchids were the tops of the time from what everybody says. 

That has given them the foundation to do what they are doing today. In the spring and fall they have plant sales. You can pick up almost any kind of plant imaginable and also some orchids.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 28, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> That sandy hybrid is nice! Do you remember what it is?


Looks to be Prince Edward of York

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioland (May 29, 2017)

thx for pics


----------



## fibre (May 29, 2017)

The "thaianum" is a straight niveum.

Thanks for all the photographs!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2017)

thanks for the photos.
That stonei is a monster


----------



## emydura (May 31, 2017)

Some amazing plants there especially the multi's. That stonei is incredible. That is a quality lowii as well. Thanks for posting.

Just a tip. You can add more than one photo in a post. In fact you can add 15 photos before you have to start another post.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the tour. Brandon was one of the guest speakers at the Paph Gulid this past January. He gave us a computer slide show tour of the paph house and how he has all the benches laid out. Different groups for different locations from one end to he other. Some what scientific based on humidity, light and temperature requirements for the different groups.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks.
Don


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2017)

That stonei and PEOY is just ridiculous!!! :clap::clap::clap:



coronacars said:


>



I love this, whatever it is..


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2017)

Wow that stonei is a beast


----------

